# The Outhouse



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Once there was a little boy who lived in the country. The family still used an outhouse,and the little boy hated it because it was so hot in
the summer, freezing cold in the winter and stank all the time. The outhouse was sitting on the bank of a creek and the boy was determined that one day he would push that old outhouse straight into the creek.

So, one day after a spring rain, the creek was swollen and the little boy decided today was the day to push the outhouse into the creek. He found a large pole and started pushing. Finally, after much effort, the outhouse toppled into the creek and floated away.

That night his dad told him they were going to the woodshed after supper. The boy knew that meant a spanking, so he asked why. The dad replied, "Someone pushed the outhouse into the creek today. It was you, wasn't it son?" The boy answered yes. Then he thought a
moment and said, "Dad, I read in school today that George Washington chopped down a cherry tree and didn't get into trouble because he told the truth..."

The dad replied, "Well, son, George Washington's father probably wasn't in the cherry tree."
*


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Having to use an outhouse until we got a tank brings back tears to my eyes.Really big tears that place would make your eyes water,Glory be the day we got a septic tank.Also had one coal burning stove,I think my dad called it a monkey stove.My mom would heat rocks on it to put at the foot of our beds in the winter to keep us warm.Thanks for bringing up those pleasant memories-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife's grandmother lived in the sticks and didn't get "indoor plumbing" until the mid 60's.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

as a youth- 1959- I was paid 25 cents to take a paper sack full of it out to an outhouse that was so bad no one would go near it- it was at an old sort of a resort on the east side of Lake Michigan--------- sure miss the good ole days- easy money


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHa!!


----------

